
Show HN: Muil – Fast and simple email templates development using React - shahaf_shaked
https://www.muil.io
======
shahaf_shaked
Hey HN! In the last few months, I’m working on a new side project Muil

Muil is a powerful service to build email, PDF and image templates using
React, then generate via a simple REST API

I’m sure Hacker News readers know how challenging building transactional email
templates can be, you have to write a tangle of archaic HTML and inline styles
and there is no easy way to share code and style.

With Muil you can build templates with React and all other libraries you
already working with. You can also use shared components and styles from your
web client.

Muil eliminates the complexity of building scalable templates engine service
it is a fully managed solution to build email templates and generate them with
rest API

I’d love your feedback, experience, and thoughts!

Getting started guide - [https://docs.muil.io/blog/2020/04/21/start-
guide/](https://docs.muil.io/blog/2020/04/21/start-guide/)

------
nir905
Nice work, email HTML is a mess and Muil looks cool! Definitely going to check
it out!

